
Building the Amazon of Africa Put Me on Interpol Most Wanted List - selmat
https://medium.com/@marekchinedu/how-building-the-amazon-of-africa-put-me-on-interpol-most-wanted-list-eee8f79930ac
======
Mirioron
Based on the article, interpol sounds dysfunctional at best. Considering it's
hard to get justice against them... What stops Interpol from being corrupt
themselves?

~~~
guitarbill
If Interpol is too corrupt, countries will start de-funding or ignoring them,
denying their agents visas, etc. Their effectiveness would presumably decline
quite a bit if a few big/important nations refused to play ball. They can't do
much themselves (like actually arrest people) and instead rely on the national
counterparts.

Additionally, they are audited externally, currently by Norway. Although I'm
not entirely sure what would happen if they were to fail an audit.

~~~
Mirioron
I see. Good to know!

